# A couple new pics of my Jacob sheep....



## farmgirljen (Apr 21, 2012)

So we have had them for 2 weeks now, and they are doing well. I have wormed them all,and vaccinated them all. Our electronet fencing came from Valley Vet, and we have fenced the hillside so they can go out on the good grass... This weekend will be shearing and hoof trimming. So, here are some pre-shearing pics from yesterday...







and the ewes enjoying the hillside...


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 21, 2012)

They are lovely.  

Good luck with shearing, cant wait to see the after pics!


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 21, 2012)

OOOPS! I meant to post this part in the sheep forum..can someone move it for me?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Apr 21, 2012)

I just reported the thread for you, but for future use: If you want a thread moved, deleted etc. Then click the "report" button to the left of the "qoute" button on the bottom of your post to contact a mod.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 21, 2012)

They are so cool looking...


----------



## elevan (Apr 21, 2012)

farmgirljen said:
			
		

> OOOPS! I meant to post this part in the sheep forum..can someone move it for me?


I moved it for you.

Please note that every post have a report link at the bottom of it that can be used to let staff know that you need an item moved...or it just plain makes a good way to contact staff period.

Beautiful sheep.


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 21, 2012)

They really are neat looking . Can't wait to see what they look like underneath all of that!!


----------

